# Berlin Help Please



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking to stay in Berlin for 4 days in October to view the sights and need to parkup close to the centre as possible as walking is not so good for me as the pins are not fairing to well :? 

Anyone who has visited this city and has stopover info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

tattytony said:


> I am looking to stay in Berlin for 4 days in October to view the sights and need to parkup close to the centre as possible as walking is not so good for me as the pins are not fairing to well :?
> 
> Anyone who has visited this city and has stopover info would be appreciated thanks.


Stayed at the stellplatz on Chausseestrasse about 20 minutes walk from the central area - the lat/long for the site is 53 degrees 31' 17.81" N - 13 degrees 22' 21.59" E.

The 'U' bahn runs past the entrance, take the tram, it's only a matter of minutes to the centre.

There are several stellplatz in or around Berlin, but they are all a lot further out than Chausseestrasse.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is another one that is arguably closer that Keiths suggestion at Berlin Kreuzberg on Alexandrinenstrasse. About a 20 min walk to Checkpoint Charlie or there is a U Bahn station just around the corner.

Either way, Berlin Mitte (to the north) and Berlin Kreuzberg (to the south) are the two closest stellplatze to the city.....

>Berlin Kreuzberg<

>Berlin Mitte<

Pete


----------

